# Pics/Video of Cannon Showing



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry Remi didn't get that last major. Kudos to Cannon, he's growing up!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Here are a few shots that my friend took of him


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Sorry Remi didn't get that last major. Kudos to Cannon, he's growing up!


 
Thanks Melissa. And she looks so good right now ! Hard to believe the same bitch one EVERY single day. If she would not have been there...we would be finished :! Glad she is out of the ring!! Cannon is growing up and I am so excited about his future!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Awww! He did pretty well for his 3rd day in the ring! He looks very happy to be there too 

I was hoping to hear Remi had finished!!! So close!!! Maybe Bling has some nudie pictures on the internet and her points will have to go to the first runner up. hee hee


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Awww! He did pretty well for his 3rd day in the ring! He looks very happy to be there too
> 
> I was hoping to hear Remi had finished!!! So close!!! Maybe Bling has some nudie pictures on the internet and her points will have to go to the first runner up. hee hee


haha!! Too funny Michelle!! Doubt that one..she is a very conservative little girl :

I will have to post open video...it is the day she did not get anything. Went from 1st, 1st, nothing, then 2nd....maybe next time I will just stay at home


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

And yes...Cannon has the showy attitude very happy boy! Remi could care less to be there


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

You are so lucky to have 2 beautiful and healthy pups. That is the first videos I've seen of Cannon and he is such a cutey. It sounds like Remi is a good sport showing with Miss Bling in the ring.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations, your pups are just awesome. Wonderful video's


----------

